# Ouya console is small indeed, TuneIn and XBMC to be integrated



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ouya console is small indeed, TuneIn and XBMC to be integrated*

The developers of Ouya have announced XBMC, the open source media player, will be integrated into the console. Another deal with TuneIn, ta free sports and music service, with over 70,000 stations across 230 countries will also be available through the console. New shots of the console posted on its Kickstarter page, also show it is indeed “about the size of a Rubik Cube,” and the controller appears rather small as well in the new shots. The console has 36 hours left on its Kickstarter, and 52,483 backers have pledged $6,974,791.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are some pics.


----------

